

I Was A Warehouse Wage Slave - zacharyvoase
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2012/02/mac-mcclelland-free-online-shipping-warehouses-labor

======
aaaa
Previous discussion with a huge number of comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3641184>

~~~
wyclif
Yeah, I was pretty sure this had been submitted before. It is a great read
though, so maybe it's not so bad this gets a second play...

